# LF: Yellow Lab Cichlids and Yellow Tail Acei's



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Looking for Yellow Lab and Yellow Tail Acei's
3"+ Males and Females.
Closer to me the better 
Pm me what you got and how much for them 

Thanks, Clint


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both but I am In Williams lake


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Krashy_Cichlids said:


> I have both but I am In Williams lake


Pm'd you.
Where is Williams Lake?

Clint


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Still looking for some more.
Bumppp...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Anyone???
Bump...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know anyone selling?
Bumpppp.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

you got pm.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

PM replied to.
Anyone else got some? 

Clint.



bigfry said:


> you got pm.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Bump...
Still Looking for 3-4 more. 2.5"+
Send me PM


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump!!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Another Bumpp!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I got a male and female yellow lab. You can have them both for $12. I'm in Langley.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I got a male and female yellow lab. You can have them both for $12. I'm in Langley.


Pm'd. Looking for Yellow tail Acei's now.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

tom in surrey has some yellow tails, and lives in fleetwood/greentimbers area

www.africancichlids.ca


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> tom in surrey has some yellow tails, and lives in fleetwood/greentimbers area
> 
> African Cichlids Forum - Home


Thanks Claudia. Check out my pm


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Bumpp...
Need about 3 more Yellow Tail Acei's


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Still looking for the yellow tail Acei's

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------

